# Beaver Fleshing ...... Help !



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been to a few sites, watched vidios, and tried the board. WHEW...what works for you ???? Next year I have planns on taking a ton...well about 50 or so and I know I can do it. So....I need a way. I can skin em out ok.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

When i skin my beaver i case them first and use my fleshing beam .Then i open the pelt and nail it on the board. Hope this helps. Tom


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

10-4 on case skining, if your fleshing it sure makes for an easyer job,,, i have a couple frinds that clean skin,, i know there is some video on clean skining bev. i cant rember who made it


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If you case skin do you not change the opening ? I mean...you then have a cut leg to leg or..foot to foot with traditional skinning on beaver the leg openings are just a hole when tacked out. But I do agree...it would be more easy if the working with a case on a board ???

Keep the ideas and thoughts comming...perhaps it is just what it is...hard work .

I did read about using a preassure washer. Even tried it and it did not come close for me just made a wet mess. If any did it with successs....please let me know.

Brian


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

case skinning bev.,,, you start at the tail as you normaly would, cut up the belly just far enough, so you can work the back legs out, that leaves it cased from there to the nose,,,fleshing around the edegs, is kind of hard to cleen up,, in the case you wont have so much edge to work on,, when finished fleshing,, go back to the belly and finish the traditional cut up to bottom lip
froze bev.,,, i make small cuts around legs and tail, insert air nosle,, blow flesh away from meat, this makes it a little faster and easyer,, Carefull,, Just enough Air,, Iv seen to much,, ant perty
i might be wrong, but i think this way of caseing was what Tom was talking about to


----------



## Rhasputin (Mar 4, 2010)

Tracking this post.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

10-4 buckshot, that is just what i was talking about. But the bottom line is .....it's hard work no matter how you di it.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

hard works right,, butt a bev. is all profit,,, sell the fur,,skull,,castor,,oil gland,, bounty on the tail,,,sell the carcus or use for bait or dog food , least wise what part dont make it to the supper table,,, u got some bev cooked up right,, itll make unkel jed sit up and take notice


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

If thats all the pelts you expect to take in a season, if it were me I'd clean skin each one and be done with them, board them up and move on.
It's much easier for me to clean skin than to rip them off cased or open and then mess with fleshing them, As I have a terrible time trying to keep them on the beam.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

buckshot said:


> case skinning bev.,,, you start at the tail as you normaly would, cut up the belly just far enough, so you can work the back legs out, that leaves it cased from there to the nose,,,fleshing around the edegs, is kind of hard to cleen up,, in the case you wont have so much edge to work on,, when finished fleshing,, go back to the belly and finish the traditional cut up to bottom lip
> froze bev.,,, i make small cuts around legs and tail, insert air nosle,, blow flesh away from meat, this makes it a little faster and easyer,, Carefull,, Just enough Air,, Iv seen to much,, ant perty
> i might be wrong, but i think this way of caseing was what Tom was talking about to


Now I am see the procedure you are speaking about. I will try it this weekend after I run my line and get back...I am hoping for at least few and perhaps an otter. I have been pretty luck so far running under ice. I am actually enjoying ice trapping.

I do save and use most all the beaver...but...I did not know about saving the oil glands. Meat is great ! hides are prime, casters stink, skulls are white and tails are slappin. ( by the way...where do you get rid of tails ??

Brian


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Now I am see the procedure you are speaking about. I will try it this weekend after I run my line and get back...I am hoping for at least few and perhaps an otter. I have been pretty luck so far running under ice. I am actually enjoying ice trapping.
> 
> I do save and use most all the beaver...but...I did not know about saving the oil glands. Meat is great ! hides are prime, casters stink, skulls are white and tails are slappin. ( by the way...where do you get rid of tails ??
> 
> Brian


we have a county bounty on beaver, bring in the taile go home with $10.00,,, i dont know about market value on the oil glands anymore,, i milk the oil into a jar and keep, for makeing difrent lures later on ,


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

buckshot said:


> we have a county bounty on beaver, bring in the taile go home with $10.00,,, i dont know about market value on the oil glands anymore,, i milk the oil into a jar and keep, for makeing difrent lures later on ,


Wow...had I known, I could have mailed you about 150 tails this year. We are just finishing up our ice and I am too busy to do spring beaver. But there is always next year. Send me a PM if you like.


----------

